# Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang



## MarioHSK (6. Oktober 2011)

Gerade entdeckt. Vielleicht ein guter Tip :q

http://www.amazon.de/Süßwasserfang-Das-Kochbuch-ultimativen-Fisch-Genuss/dp/3938100664/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1306410015&sr=8-1

Schönen Gruß und Petri Heil!


----------



## MarioHSK (25. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

Ich habe gerade dieses Buch geschenkt bekommen. Super Kochbuch kann ich nur sagen.
Tolle Fotos(!!), prima Rezepte (von Hobbykoch bis zum Sternekoch) und alles toll erklärt.
Ideal für Weihnachten kann ich nur sagen #r

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Gardenfly (25. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

Gibt es da nur die klassischen Fischarten(Forelle,Karpfen), oder auch nur Anglern bekannten(Brassen,Barsche ect)?


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Gibt es da nur die klassischen Fischarten(Forelle,Karpfen), oder auch nur Anglern bekannten(Brassen,Barsche ect)?



Wenn Du auf den Link gehst, hast Du die Möglichkeit, ein paar Seiten des Buches anzuschauen, u.a. das Inhalstverzeichnis.
Button: "hier blicken Sie ins Buch"

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Gardenfly (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

Hatte ich nicht gesehen, jetzt ja -und muss feststellen das es nichts besonderes ist. Ich wollte meiner Mutter ein Fischkochbuch schenken in dem es recht viele "Aussenseiter" Fischrezepte gibt, da sie glaubt, wenn da nicht genau Fischart XY steht kann man den nicht so zubereiten.


----------



## Katteker (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Hatte ich nicht gesehen, jetzt ja -und muss feststellen das es nichts besonderes ist. Ich wollte meiner Mutter ein Fischkochbuch schenken in dem es recht viele "Aussenseiter" Fischrezepte gibt, da sie glaubt, wenn da nicht genau Fischart XY steht kann man den nicht so zubereiten.



Ist zwar kein Kochbuch, eher ein Rezeptheft, sollte aber in die Richtung gehen die du suchst:

55x Rezepte vom Weißfisch

Dort ist auch das Rezeptverzeichnis zu sehen und über den Preis braucht man wohl nicht lange reden.
Hab zwar noch keins der Rezepte ausprobiert, die lesen sich aber alle sehr gut. Ist aber leider ohne Bilder.


----------



## Gardenfly (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

Danke|wavey:


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

Hi, 
hier gibt es kostenlose :m Broschüren, die echt empfehlenswert sind:



 
*Kochbroschüre - Weißfische die silberne Delikatesse

*

 
*Kochbroschüre - Fischen und Genießen*

Details unter:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/shop/broschueren-schriftenreihe/

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Steff-Peff (26. November 2011)

*AW: Tolles Kochbuch Süsswasserfang*

weitere Weissfischrezepte:
http://www.bezirk-unterfranken.de/f...n_Kursen_zur_Verwertung_von_Weissfischen.html

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------

